# Utah Wolf Plan



## SLCMULEY (Mar 14, 2010)

What exactly is Utah's position on wolves? Is there anywhere to find this information?

I would like to see Utah have a plan before it's a problem.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is the link.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/wolf_management_plan.pdf


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

The wolf plan that Bears Butt pointed to is the DWR's official plan for managing wolves if and when the feds actually delist wolves in Utah, and the plan expires in 2015. As it stands at the moment, the feds have declared wolves officially endangered in Utah, so the State of Utah cannot manage them without violating federal law. In other words, wolves come and go as they please, so it's already a problem. It's just a matter of time before a pack or two or three or four establishes a permanent base here.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

I've really been interested in a wolf hunt, and have eagerly been waiting for an outcome on the battle between the antis, feds, and the states involved. However, this debate is political and will never be fully resolved. (read: Too much cash going into the "right" people's pockets)Someday in the future though, when all of our elk, deer, small game, and livestock are near extinct, we will get to draw out for archery, muzzle loader, or general season wolf tags. Thanks for the link BB. I'm going to read what Utah has for a "divine" plan.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Utah has gone to great lengths to insure the rights of wolves in our state. Just recently measures were put in-place to provide state and government housing for the wolf family in prestigious neighborhoods like the neighborhood that Ken Rait, Mergret Peddis and Dick Carter are in. Currently the state is applying for WIC and other state and federal programs to insure their survival. Just this last session a new worker permit program was put in place to allow easier deployment at the miller meat packing facilities and other agricultural establishments around the state. The state will implement a new tax ID number to each wolf until social security numbers can be found. Wolves are a vital and important part of Utah economy and we need the wolves especially in congress, so that we can continue this great economic recovery.
Big


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: don't forget free breakfast and lunch while getting a free education.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

If the state of California can go directly against federal law and sale a class 1 scheduled substance thru state regulated tax collecting private entities to the public, with little or no federal interference. It would stand to say, Utah could employ there own specific laws with in the confines of the state borders that could go directly against the feral law protecting wolves. Unfortunately Wolves and Pot are two very different things. The bottom line is how much effort and resources is the federal government willing to spend to monitor the wolf killing in Utah. In my opinion the Utah DWR should classify the wolf like the coyote. allow the wolf to be hunted as the predator it is. I believe this will establish sanctuaries for the wolfs in reigns where there presents is wanted, wile allowing sportsman in the back country to mitigate the negative effects wolfs are having on wild game herds.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me repeat what I have said for years. There are no wolves in Utah. Lets go shoot some coyotes.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

pkred said:


> If the state of California can go directly against federal law and sale a class 1 scheduled substance thru state regulated tax collecting private entities to the public, with little or no federal interference. It would stand to say, Utah could employ there own specific laws with in the confines of the state borders that could go directly against the feral law protecting wolves. Unfortunately Wolves and Pot are two very different things. The bottom line is how much effort and resources is the federal government willing to spend to monitor the wolf killing in Utah. In my opinion the Utah DWR should classify the wolf like the coyote. allow the wolf to be hunted as the predator it is. I believe this will establish sanctuaries for the wolfs in reigns where there presents is wanted, wile allowing sportsman in the back country to mitigate the negative effects wolfs are having on wild game herds.


PKred
The constitution allows the Governor and or legislature of each state to remove any and all federal troops from within state boarders at any and all time/s this would also imply that any federal regulatory agency could be removed also. The only question not answered yet is how much milk is Utah willing to suck off the federal Teet and at what point does that milk sour. 
Big


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Big, I think you hit the nail on the head.

So we come full circle once again to the universal fact of our capitalist society. MONEY > everything. Sad....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Big, I think you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> So we come full circle once again to the universal fact of our capitalist society. MONEY > everything. Sad....


Not just the capitalist society. In the communist or socialist society it is all about the money as well. Just that not everyone should work for their equal share of the money.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I stand corrected Loke in our world today MONEY > everything.


----------

